# Armallaria root rot



## stj5665 (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a 30"dbh red oak with what looks like armallaria root rot. No shortage of information available however, none if it is consistent. Anyone 
have experience treating it? Welcome your feed back.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 15, 2011)

Sadly treatment is typically a chain saw to remove after its dead. Many have tried soil drenches others exclusion buffers. Replanting with other less susceptible species while keeping tree to tree root contact to a minimum. Antagonistic fungal treatment has had some good results but keeping up your plants vigour seems the most easy and practical approach.

Best of luck, heres some more info to read 

http://anbg.gov.au/gardens/about/management/policy-docs/Armillaria-Strategy-2003-2013.pdf


----------



## treeseer (Oct 22, 2011)

What looks like armillaria? fungi are common in the soil, and in the trees. Pics would help.


----------

